# Tecumseh LH195SP oil pouring out



## louv (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a 2-year old MTD snowthrower with a Tecumseh LH195SP engine. When I started it I noticed a severe oil leak from underneath. When I tipped the blower back to look under it the oil poured out. What 's the problem and how do I fix it??


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I just had the same problem with my 5 year old MTD snowblower, I had to remove the engine and replace the sump gasket along with back engine seals and that solved my problem.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

have you had it tipped recently? is there too much oil in the crankcase? is the oil possbily coming out of the breather, which would happen if there was too much oil in the engine


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Does the oil smell like gas. If so the carb is leaking into the crankcase. Have a good one. Geo


----------

